# Lost 1 Betta 6 Neon Tetra's and 5 Black Neon Tetra's



## Busted

Well last night everything was fine counted all my fish been keeping an eye on my Tetras they were new to the tank. turned my lights on all my tanks but that was it basic morning routine. Then my Amazon frogbit plants came in this morning so I was setting them in the tank and seen a few of the Tetra's and the Betta (Ruby) floating lifeless at the top. So I felt the water and it was HOT 90* or more  my heater must have messed up during the night. So I just wanted to say rest in peace to Ruby and the Tetra's  Now Im just worried about my other 4. They seem to be ok just stressed and shocked I guess, 2 are laying around swim up get air and lay back down. As the other 2 seem to not be bothered at all and they are swimming about all happy like  zomg this tank is soooo much bigger then that last one. I switched EVERYTHING over to my 55 that is still waiting for all the plants for it, should be here within a day or 2. My only living Tetra is the Black Neon. Was VERY VERY hard to catch lol quick little thing, I'll have to get him some more buddies cause they like groups. Just thought I would share my morning with you


----------



## LolaQuigs

That's awful; I'm sorry you lost so many fish. I'm always paranoid about heaters overheating.


----------



## Crazykat

That's terrible. I'm so sorry. I hope your other fish recover.


----------



## Oldfishlady

Dang the luck...I had the same thing happen to me yesterday....my 20g with 30 or so Betta juvies.....the temp was at 98.3F and I wouldn't have know it by their behavior because they acted just fine-but the snails had all went to the top and that should have been my first clue something was wrong....I found out with one of my regular twice daily temp check before lights out.....didn't lose any fish or shrimp but the plants looked a bit droopy.......I really need to replace that old heater.......it has to be going on 15-20 years...laffs......and not the first time this has happened....good thing healthy Bettas can tolerate short term temps high or low and being young help too......but Tetras can be a bit more sensitive to too high or low temps......sorry for your loss......


----------



## Abby

Esh! not good at all sorry for your loss


----------



## Busted

thanks everyone  but sadly another one has died( I had yet to give her a name ) and Gwen my cambo crown isn't looking good at all, she is bearly responsive to anything just hovering at the surface or laying at the bottom. I don't think shes going to make it. Also she looks bloated I noticed some of the tetras bodying had been nibbled on maybe she is constipated?


----------



## Busted

Well even more sad news, Gwen just died. I seen here start swimming in a corkscrew I put her in a small container so she could get air, But she died within minutes  she was constipated, guess she was the suspect in the nibbling on the tetras. I know I didn't over feed and I always have a fasting day once a week to prevent it.  

PS. I named the girl that died with no name Rainbow, cause she looked like a rainbow trout in color.


----------



## BettaMama11

So sorry for your loss


----------



## amandiepants

omg this JUST happened to me tonight. it got way too hot. i dont know what to do. i feel so sick over this. its all my fault i shouldve never let the heater stay on when it was 90 degrees outside today!!!! i am so upset he was so happy and my first real betta i only had him a few months he wasnt even full grown i dont think.


----------



## Goomba3

Sorry for your loss for so many fish!


----------

